# Fluid on the knee



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

So Wednesday evening I noticed Rogan, my 11 month old GSD, developing a limp on his rear right leg. The limp was noticeable. At first I assumed it was probably a minor injury because of the way he goes flying around inside and out when he's playing with Lanee. I made him rest but by Thursday afternoon, it had not improved (in fact worsened) with Rogan putting no weight on the leg at all. I inspected the left leg, then the injured right one to feel if anything was out of place. Nothing. And Rogan didn't react to the probing fingers at all (no eye movement, yelps, etc). 

So yesterday we went to the vet. After a complete physical exam and x-rays, it was revealed there was some fluid buildup on his knee. No ligament damage that can be seen and no bruising on the skin. The doctors conclusion is he wrenched his knee somehow. So, no exercise or serious playing for a week, and he's on Tramadol for the pain and Carprofen for the knee injury. 

We're hoping in a week he'll show improvement, if not we may have to be referred to a specialist for further consultation. Fingers crossed.

And by the way, Rogan has never had his hips under x-ray, so it was a first glimpse as to what his hips look like. While he still has some growing to do and his hips will tighten up, they are a bit shallow, and the doctor said if they were graded, they'd probably come in as "fair".


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Fritz and I have all digits crossed for knee improvement! Did you actually xray the hips, or will have them done at a later date? Good luck!


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

If you mean x-rays for grading? No, that's a separate procedure and they suggested waiting until Rogan was two years old to do that as they may tighten up some more between now and then. He's doing better tonight, but being doped up, he's kinda out of it...probably better for him so he's not spinning around with endless puppy energy. Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

How is your boy this morning?


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

He's doing better. Putting more weight on it and not limping as much. I'm still restricting his activities quite significantly as the vet directed. He's not thrilled with that, but such is life.


----------

